# Cures, druggists, a bitterquel, and more! Cove Dump Produces!!! (Finds)



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 1, 2018)

*This was another awesome dig!!!*


*Back (left to right): *Riker Drug Store Bottle, 5 1890s Olive Oil bottles, Bitterquelle Bottle, 
*Front (left to right): *Baby Bottle, Old Nutmeg Embossed Soda (New London, Conn), Kendall's Spavin Cure (VT), U.S.I.A Co. Bottle


*Back (left to right):* Van Duzer Fruit Extacts and Colors, Large Cabot's Sylpho Nathol, 5 3/4" tall Wheeler's Drug Store Mystic, Conn, Pee-Chee Cleveland O.
*Front (left to right):* United Morter and Pestle Bottle, H. N. Wheeler Druggist Mystic River, Conn (Pure Drugs Mortar and Pestle), Bromo Seltzer, Blown Utility


*Left to Right: *Enoch W. Vars Pharmacist Niantic, R.I., L. C. Turner's Great Consumption Cure, Burnett's Extract


An amber cork top Vaseline and Bromo from the last picture show some color!


Plenty of druggists!


Turner's Cure close up!


Older Wheeler's with the VERY hard to find mortar and pestle.


Thanks for reading,
           PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 1, 2018)

Great finds. I like the amber cork top Vaseline. The druggists bottle are nice also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 1, 2018)

Great finds!  What do the seals on the olive oil bottles say?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 1, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> Great finds!  What do the seals on the olive oil bottles say?



The olive oils say  [FONT=&quot]HUILE D'OLIVE SUPERFINE BERTRAND FRERES GRASSE [/FONT]


----------



## Bark (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow.  Great stuff.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2018)

Those are some great finds!  I love the druggists, and the applied seal bottles are really cool as well.  I'm very curious about what Old Nutmeg tasted like.


----------



## RCO (Dec 2, 2018)

they sure dumped a lot of stuff there , it seems like there is always more bottles out there to find then we realise


----------



## Warf rat (Dec 2, 2018)

Those are really nice bottles, good spot!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone! The dig started off great with the Turner's Consumption Cure and the H.N. Wheeler with the Morter and Pestle. After that bottles just started to pop out left and right. Hopefully this dump will produce some more goodies!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice Finds, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 3, 2018)

Great finds!  The early Wheelers has to be a rare one, I'd hang on to it.  I'll see what I can find out about the Turners cure for you.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 3, 2018)

RIBottleguy said:


> Great finds!  The early Wheelers has to be a rare one, I'd hang on to it.  I'll see what I can find out about the Turners cure for you.



Yeah, the Wheeler's mortar and pestle is definitely a keeper! I am very curious about the Turner's Cure, I can't seem to find any information about it online.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice finds! Take advantage of the warm(ish) weather. I also like the olive oil bottles. Good luck.


----------



## BF109 (Dec 5, 2018)

Good digginz there!  Love the druggist bottles!


----------



## historic-antiques (Dec 5, 2018)

Great finds!!!  Beautiful bottles!!!  Makes me want to start digging!!!!


----------



## BottleDragon (Dec 5, 2018)

Wow, there are sure a lot of those pharmacy bottles in that place. Great finds.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 6, 2018)

BottleDragon said:


> Wow, there are sure a lot of those pharmacy bottles in that place. Great finds.



Yeah, most of the bottles there are medicine or pharmacy bottles! I have also found a broken Enoch W. Vars with the monogram too!


----------



## swpender (Dec 9, 2018)

If you need help and would reciprocate let me know. I split my time in Roxbury and Stamford. Great finds in there too.


----------

